# I've put my hearts best in to this...



## sherief (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello friends,
It's been 6 years since I posted here. Last time I posted a piece it was well received but I have come a long way since then and wanted to man up and share my latest works with everyone. I wanted to get a sense if I accomplished anything good so far or do I still need to work hard and come back in 6 more years LOL

I have 6 pieces that I have worked on since 2012. I've decided to release them all mastered on an album called quixotic love.

Styles vary from romantic and impressionistic to film score and modern.

Here are 3 of those pieces

Love at the stars

__
https://soundcloud.com/sherief-abraham%2Fat-the-stars

dreams at the clouds

__
https://soundcloud.com/sherief-abraham%2Fat-the-clouds

And finally the enormous one "moments in heaven" which can previewed full track (and all other 6 tracks) here (track six,press the play and it will play the full piece)
http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/sheriefabraham

I know this is a lot of stuff but I definitly can't wait to hear what you all really think! I want to hear it all so I can prepare my self for the next 6 years


----------

